# Wird es Until Dawn auch für Pc geben?



## Skynet_DE (14. Februar 2016)

*Wird es Until Dawn auch für Pc geben?*

Ich will mir wegen einem Spiel nicht eine PS4 kaufen!


----------



## warawarawiiu (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wird es Until Dawn auch für Pc geben?*

Nein, wird es nicht geben.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wird es Until Dawn auch für Pc geben?*

Wohl kaum, weil SONY der Publisher ist.

Das gleiche wie bei Bloodbourne, etc.


----------



## Dyos83 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wird es Until Dawn auch für Pc geben?*

Eher nicht ... könnte es zwar auch auf meiner PS4 spielen, aber mir ist der PC immer lieber


----------



## Porsche2000 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wird es Until Dawn auch für Pc geben?*

Ist es denn wirklich so gut wie viele behaupten? Für mich wirkt es eher nach einem interaktiven Film voller Cutscenes und Teenies, wo man ab und zu mal auf ne Taste drücken muss.


----------



## bofferbrauer (1. März 2016)

*AW: Wird es Until Dawn auch für Pc geben?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Ist es denn wirklich so gut wie viele behaupten? Für mich wirkt es eher nach einem interaktiven Film voller Cutscenes und Teenies, wo man ab und zu mal auf ne Taste drücken muss.



Ist es auch. Aber dafür ist das Spiel aber auch sehr gut gemacht und alle Entscheidungen sowie die Tatsache ob man die QTE geschafft hat oder nicht wirken sich sehr auf die Story aus. Zumal das ganze recht bewusst ein gewissen B-Horrormove Flair hat.


----------



## blautemple (2. März 2016)

*AW: Wird es Until Dawn auch für Pc geben?*

Wobei die vermeintlichen Auswirkungen nur beim ersten Durchlauf gut wirken. Beim zweiten mal merkt man dann, das sich im Grunde nichts ändert


----------



## Zerebo (3. März 2016)

*AW: Wird es Until Dawn auch für Pc geben?*

Wäre es ein XBOX One exklusiver Titel wären die Chancen deutlich besser. Die lockern die Exklusivität ja mittlerweile etwas auf. Aber bei Sony hast du keine Chance. 
Da würde ich lieber versuchen von jemanden die PS4 zu leihen für die paar interessanten Spiele.


----------

